# EYES



## sporty (Nov 5, 2007)

:roll: Any Walleye catching preferences out there ????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2007)

The season for those toothy wet socks is just starting here - water is cooling down and they will be the winter targeted fish.

Take a look at some of Mr. Fish's posts from a few months back - he cuaght some big 'eyes last fall / winter. We catch them right in the middle of Philadelphia, urban 'eye fishing

And welcome aboard Sporty - glad you are here!


----------



## Mattman (Nov 6, 2007)

This time of year, trolling #13 floating Rapala's in shallow water at night can really put a lot of fish in the boat.

When the frogs start migrating to the lakes late in fall, pitching up real shallow with jig/plastic combos is another great tactic.


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. Some history of catching eyes in the lake that I frequent .
About four years ago I was very successful with floating rapalas with a weight about three feet from the lure ( trolling ) in about 8-10 feet of water and suspending lures, *then the luck changed *. since then I have been bottom bouncing with crawler rigs with a strip of beef heart . Troll slow and you get eyes and perch, speed up and to get the pike. I have some luck with cranks BUT when I want an eye I go back to the harness. I have sooooo many cranks ( my tackle bag weighs a ton ) that I have to justify spending I am sure an easy 8-9 hundred on them. I keep on trying all colors and actions. The question is why why why do I buy every lure at I assume will catch the big one. Then go back to the $3.00 harness when nothing else seems to work . Part of the problem is watching to many fishing shows.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2007)

sporty said:


> Part of the problem is watching to many fishing shows.



I agree....AND buying to many different lures and not perfecting any. 

I am the resident Slump Master...My fishing skills have been degradin slowly but steadily for the last 5 years. No JOKE!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Sporty - I am intrigued by the beef heart strip for bait. Can you post on how you make it and how you rig it?


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Beef heart purchased from local store. ( meat market )

Depending if you use a one hook crawler harness or two .
Cut strips as thou it was a night crawler, not more than a 1/4" in diameter but long enough to use both hooks with approx 1" over hang.
One hook will require smaller pieces.
The fish have a nibble , I assume taste the blood and texture then go for it all. You can use this on jigs ,spinners but not for cranks ,it will effect the lures action. I have used crawlers and leeches. But I find that they rob me blind. I have gotten many hits on the beef still nowing that it is still there for the next one. Replace when the bait loses it's reddness.
Good luck .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you make the harness or purchase them? This is new to me - I have read a little about using crawler harness but have never seen it done nor tried it.

I have a lake near me that has nice 'eyes but they are difficult to catch. I am looking for that "secret" weapon.


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

Crawler harnesses are available in all fishing stores.

Try double spinners either yellow ,orange, yellow/orange/ black/orange even purple. Some swear by gold.

Nice thing about them is that they are cheap. I always use a thin black leader because of pike. The nibbles that you may feel if you have them will be perch. I should have mentioned that I purchase the beef heart from a local butcher shop. If yours don't have them , ask them to keep some for you the next time they are butchering. I have tried plastics and pike will go for them. Yellow. I will be experimenting with more next year. The bottom bouncer I use is dependent on water depth. I use a 1/4 oz, with or with spinners attached. When trolling have enough line out so that the line is at a 45 degree angle. You may experiment by leaving your rod stationary or move it forward slowly then back to the original position. This may trigger a bite. good luck


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks - I look on line and found the crawler harnesses. They might be available where you are - but not so much around here  


I think I can tie my own without much trouble - looks like just a snelled hook with a tag end.

Like this: https://www.cottagehaven.com/fishnfinn/harness.htm


----------



## sporty (Nov 6, 2007)

I have purchased crawler harness's from the states from a number of suppliers.

Try B--- P-- Shop site or others, type in harness at the top and you will see all that are available . Yes you can make them .


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2007)

I see Beefheart and all I can think is:









I'm intrigued by the migrating frogs aspect, perhaps fall froggin' or baby brushhogs could be productive?


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2007)

sporty said:


> I have purchased crawler harness's from the states from a number of suppliers.
> 
> Try B--- P-- Shop site or others, type in harness at the top and you will see all that are available . Yes you can make them .




Sporty,
Dont be afraid to say BASS PRO SHOPS, any site, or even any other forum here.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

Walleyes are really hard to come by in my area. They're stocked in a few lakes but catching one is just ridiculously hard. I think it's because the habitat (shallow, warm, and dirty) is so far off from what's considered ideal for 'eyes that they're discombobulated. They don't reproduce naturally in these lakes either, we have 100% stocked populations.

95% of the time when a walleye is caught here it's by accident, by somebody fishing for crappies or bass. You can spend a week fishing specifically for walleyes and never get a bite, and then a guy bass fishing nearby will nail a 4lber in 2 feet of water on a spinnerbait.

Most of the 'eyes I catch in VA are little guys that bite panfish lures in winter. Every once in a while I'll pick one up on a jig in the warmer months. But of course the biggest one I ever hooked in VA was on a jerkbait while fishing for bass. Sneaky bastages those walleyes are. 

I get to fish for em once a year in MN and that's a different story. Not nearly as frustrating...most of the time.


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know if you have tried a bottom bouncer with a crawler rig.

In my lake the majority use them and are quite successful.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep sure have! Along with just about every other technique known for taking them, from boat and shore. It's like they're a different species around here...none of the traditional walleye baits or lures work. Day or night, doesn't seem to matter. 

One of these days I know I'm going to stumble on to some off-the-wall pattern or lure that catches em consistently, like a carolina rigged pink buzzbait under a bobber!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

Have you tried this:







It is a bobber with a 3/0 EWG Gamma hook attached to a spinner bait with a wacky rigged senko.

You have all your bases covered there  :lol: 

You can also add a crankbait above the bobber if need be  :arrow:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know about that rig. Doesn't really suit me. I think I'd prefer a spinnerbait with a willow blade.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

I can add that!

I am gonna give the worm harness deal a shot. How should I fish that from shore? I will be casting into about 20 feet of water coming up to about 5 feet with a rocky bottom


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

I always cast my bottom bouncer and harness from the boat while I am trolling . I can easily cast that distance and more. As It lands insure that the harness doesn't land in front of the bouncer. If fishing from shore it is a slow or fast constant retrieve. Or you may try a pickeral rig baited with a crawler or leech. This would be a slow stop for a period of time retrieve
or just let it sit there. Try different depths keep the line taught.


----------

